# Aquarium builders



## smacconnell (Apr 26, 2014)

I am looking to find a good place to get a 90 gallon tank built. I have had 2 marineland tanks and both leaked so I am looking to get something a little better quality. I have a friend that has one from nafb and it has been great just looking to see if there are any other options


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Oooh boy, you are gonna get a lot of differing opinions on this question....

Be sure to Definitely check out Colin at Reef Boutique Toronto 
That guy knows what he's doing

http://www.reefboutique.ca/


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The best tanks are made in Orangeville by Miracles Aquariums. You can see their price list on their website and then order one from Finatics Aquarium in Mississauga at the 401 and Dixie Road. 

I have a 90, 112 and 65 gallon tanks from Miracles. Very happy with the quality. 
--
Paul


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I will say NAFB do a good job for custom tanks. Why go through a third party when you can order direct, that's my opinion. John NAFB is a nice guy and he can give you good price and advice


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

I recommend NAFB. Build is solid. Aquainspiration has great rimless starphire tanks in set sizes.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

loonie said:


> I will say NAFB do a good job for custom tanks. Why go through a third party when you can order direct, that's my opinion. John NAFB is a nice guy and he can give you good price and advice


You can order direct from Miracles also ... Finatics is just closer than driving to Orangeville.

Also of note is that Miracles is a custom tank manufacturer, most other places make tanks on the side.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Miracles. Miracles. Miracles.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

John has been around for ages building tanks, primo at primo reef and acrylic makes a fine tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Miracles are the best.

just got a answer for my quote for 180 x 30 x 20

All edges machine polished
Tempered bottom with 6 holes
Internal overflows
Eurobraced

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
That's 467.5 galllons!! Yikes .
Or in cm 28.2 gallons.
-


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

I second Colin at Reef Boutique. Working with him now, great guy and very knowledgeable. If you're looking for help on the whole system (not just the tank itself) he's the man!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I definitely think it is in inches.



rburns24 said:


> -
> That's 467.5 galllons!! Yikes .
> Or in cm 28.2 gallons.
> -


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

notclear said:


> I definitely think it is in inches.


-
I know. Just kidding .
-


----------

